# Processing Silver Contacts



## Thinksilver (Feb 3, 2013)

I have about 500 g of 90% silver contacts. I began the processing by dissolving the contacts in 50/50 nitric acid mixture. This yielded a milky yellowish-white mixture. I plan to cement the Ag using a Cu plate. Should I begin the cementing now or is there an intermediate step I should perform first.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 3, 2013)

Thinksilver,

Did you use tap water or distilled when you diluted your acid? If you used tap water, the milkyness may be silver chloride. This can be saved and processed separate from your cemented silver.

Have you filtered your solution yet? If not, you'll want to filter your solution before cementing your silver or you'll just end up with silver mixed with whatever the milky stuff is.

Dave


----------



## henos (Feb 3, 2013)

Yellow- milky precipitate may indicate the presence of the tungsten contacts.


----------



## Thinksilver (Feb 3, 2013)

Of course I used only distilled water. I haven't filtered the mixture yet so I'll do a vacuum filtration, then try cementing.


----------

